# Buspar



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Buspar was like candy to me, when i was seeing a shrink he kept uping the dose. did nothing for me at all. what about everyone else??valium, i took, but didn't want to keep it increased, switched to xanax, was worthless, made me have more anxiety attacks. On Klonapin now, it's like a miracle was sent from up above. Works well for me, and doesn't make me sleepy or act like a doped up me. Once again, all meds work in different peoples systems differently.j


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Jadair..I too have taken Buspar. I got so dizzy on it the first time I took it I thought I was having a panic attack. (never had one, but I think it would feel that way)..I also take Klonapin before bedtime (1 mg)but, it is to make me sleep deep for fibromyalgia problems. It has helped me a lot. I also started on 20 mg Prozac about 3 weeks ago, and I have noticed I sleep even deeper. I was really feeling zonked out for awhile due to lack of proper sleep. I had searched for a solution to my general anxiety disorder, and the klonapin/Prozac is working great so far. I am thinking that one might have to be on Buspar for longer than the med claims results to see actual results. My mom and brother have taken it, but have had no good results. I am glad you too are getting good results with the Klonapin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Buspar works well for me..I am on a 20mg a day regimen (10mg A.M. and 10mg before bed). I have been taking it for about 10 years now.willie


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

Buspar made me lethargic, apathetic and FAT. I've just started a new antidepressant, LEXAPRO. Compared to its sister, Celexa, Lexapro is virtually side-effect free for me. It has beneficial effects on both depression and anxiety for me.Evie


----------

